# youtube vid on shyness and low self esteem



## kaylarose (Nov 21, 2006)

really got me thinking...its not too long, 7 min or so..but very wise. what do u guys think?


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

Thank you for that, really inspiring.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Excellent advice. I have long believed that fear is the root of social anxiety and depression.

I have added this to my favorites. I would like to watch this every day and hopefully I will remember to do so.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

lol that music and the name "ChosonNinja" along with the outfit was pretty funny. Honestly, he gives some sound advice or just a soothing voice plus music. The theatrics! Good link, thanks.


----------



## Spring (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, they are inspiring words 

I also like another of his video on appreciation for life -


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

wax on...wax off


----------



## Cicero (Dec 4, 2008)

That was great, I've never heard shyness defined like that.


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

"What's worst than failure is not to attempt it at all"

Great video thanks for posting it.


----------



## trident (Apr 25, 2006)

Watching this video has instantly made me feel alot better. Thank you for posting it. Before I watched the video, I was going through some depression issues and I don't feel as lousy anymore.


----------



## Halcyon Daze (Dec 22, 2008)

I liked this vid too. Thanks for posting it.


----------

